
In San Francisco, Homeless People and Entrepreneurs are in Bed Together - stbullard
http://blog.stealthmode.com/2013/12/in-san-francisco-homeless-people-and-entrepreneurs-are-in-bed-together/
======
dasil003
Well I hope he's right, because I would love for it to be easier to hire good
engineers, but there's a bit too much unsubstantiated hyperbole here.
Specifically, why in the world would this be worse than the fallout from the
first dot-com bubble with its explosion of ill-advised IPOs? Today there are a
whole lot more people with more actual skills employed by startups with much
smaller amounts of investment, and much more mature markets at play.

Is it going to sink the economy that a lot of 22-year-old kids came out to the
valley and naively blew through 200k of angel money building an instagram
clone? No more so than the tens of thousands wannabe actors waiting tables in
LA.

------
discardorama
Meh, I read the whole thing hoping to find something interesting, but came
away empty.

Take this nugget: "Decent people who are being driven out of housing by rich
founders from the last cycle who drive up home prices and rents in a city
always short on affordable housing."

Umm... no. I live here. What's different this time is that a lot of the sales
are happening to foreign (mainly, Chinese) buyers.
[http://blog.sfgate.com/ontheblock/2013/10/29/chinese-
investo...](http://blog.sfgate.com/ontheblock/2013/10/29/chinese-investor-
activity-in-san-francisco-real-estate-reaching-fever-pitch/#17353101=0)

Yes, there are Twitter/FB/Google millionaires buying up property; but there
are also a lot of foreign buyers. Walk the streets of Nob Hill, Marina, Cole
Valley, etc. and you'll be surprised at the number of foreign languages you
hear.

------
7Figures2Commas
I think people see what they want to see.

If you've attended a few tech/startup events in San Francisco, you'll know
that a significant number of "founders" don't have any funding for their
ventures and are hoping to raise capital because they don't have any money of
their own. Even those who have raised money and can pay themselves a salary
earn far, far less than the doctors and attorneys they could have gone to
school with.

If the author truly believes that "founders", including the wantrapreneur
variety, are being worshipped, I'd suggest she look at where and with whom she
spends her time because it's likely more a product of that than anything else.

------
kirtijthorat
This blog post surely made me thinking. It's very well written but I hope it
doesn't become a full reality (although some of it is already true). "Today if
you are not a founder, you’re not worthwhile" \-- That's pretty bold statement
here and can't be applied to every field.

------
kenster07
"Today if you are not a founder, you’re not worthwhile."

I lost interest in the article after this sentence.

~~~
DmitriRavinoff
Was it because the author isn't a founder?

